# just came back from seeing the M Reloaded!



## lgnaclo (Jan 21, 2003)

and if you haven't seen it, i highly recommend it!


----------



## american_2000 (May 17, 2003)

Im just not into those kind of movies. But the theater by my work was packed this week!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

This is already being discussed here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=15240


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

total 100% waste of time and money...

make better used of your time and money and feed the birds in the park...

no one likes to be snookered...and this will definitely hurt the box office of revolutions, tho if i understtod what they were saying at the end, everyone's dead in zion already....catdog makes more sense as a story...


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

jrjcd, that is interesting that you hated the sequel that much. That was precisely how I felt when I watched the original Matrix the first time and I wanted to walk out of the movie in the first 10 minutes. Didn't realize at the time it wasn't meant to be all properly summed up at the end of that one. I came out of The Matrix Reloaded the other day really pleased with the sequel and with a newfound respect and total admiration for the original's incredibly ambitious intentions. Made me a believer after I initially thought it was pure garbage with no substantial value whatsoever.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i DID like the first one(tho i'm not a fan of pretentiousness), but this second one is bad down to the pedantic dialogue, the absolutely horrible CGI(pong has better graphics), the blantant disregard for the world and ideas set up in the first one, and the obvious contempt the filmmakers hold for their audience-i guess i shouldn't be surprised that filmakers could screw up so badly on a budget twice what they spent on the first one...i mean just one example-smith decides to not die because he doesn't want to play by the rules-that's just sheer sloppy plotting....i did like one thing tho-i;'m a big fan of anthony zerbe and it's always good to see him working-on the other hand, i felt like standing up and shouting what the moniters of keanu reeves was shouting at that university professor as he was spouting his espository doublespeak-this is a dumb, badly made film that's going to make a lot of money because of it's fanboy base, but popularity doesn't redeem it-it's still month old fish lying in the sun and it's going to get more rotten...


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i'm thinking the brothers might be the illegitmate children of ed wood...


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Hmmmmm..... here's what I found interesting:



Spoiler



The archetect has said that there have been six before him. Destroy the source, and all of humanity dies (millions, if not billions), but Zion lives. Save his friend, and Zion gets wiped out, but they start anew. Sound like this is a loop that has been going on for ages.



It will be interesting to see how they wrap everything up in November.


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Z'Loth _
> *Hmmmmm..... here's what I found interesting:
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Which when combined with Neo dropping those sentinels with a wave of his hand and Smith just simply popping into the supposed real world, and Neo and Trinity both croaking and then coming back to life brings about one conclusion: there is no world outside the matrix, at least not as they know it. Zion and everything supposedly outside is another sort of matrix designed for that small percentage who wouldn't accept the other one. Not to mention there's been "predecessors" to Neo as in more than one. And the Architect's rambling about the mechanics of "the anomaly".


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

ouch. head hurts. 

The action was great. The first 45 minutes slow for no good reason, but the movie kicked into gear when the visit with the oracle was over.

Also, don't forget that the architect could have been a trick to get him to doubt himself (as all good Messiahs do from time to time... check your Bibles) and make a mistake. Knowing the Wachowskis they will come up with a satisfying ending.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jrjcd _
> *i DID like the first one(tho i'm not a fan of pretentiousness), but this second one is bad down to the pedantic dialogue, the absolutely horrible CGI(pong has better graphics), the blantant disregard for the world and ideas set up in the first one, and the obvious contempt the filmmakers hold for their audience-i guess i shouldn't be surprised that filmakers could screw up so badly on a budget twice what they spent on the first one...i mean just one example-smith decides to not die because he doesn't want to play by the rules-that's just sheer sloppy plotting....this is a dumb, badly made film that's going to make a lot of money because of it's fanboy base, but popularity doesn't redeem it-it's still month old fish lying in the sun and it's going to get more rotten... *


Those were my exact thoughts when I saw the original Matrix the first time as well as Signs and The Sixth Sense.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

any kind of art, like beauty, is in the eye of the beholder....

having said that, i detest filmakers and filmaking that show the utter contempt for their audience the way these brothers have for their fanbase on the matrix...


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Was I the only one laughing loudly and uncontrollably during the "Smith 200 Demolition Derby"? While the CGI was a little hokey(the detail of Neo during the fight can be easily seen to drop considerably and the movements are like Plastic Man compared to a real person, witness Blade II during the fight between Blade and Nyssa early on), it did allow for one of the most memorably unintentionally funny fight scenes.


----------

